# Questions for all IBS sufferers



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

At the very least, please answer 1-3. Thank you:

1. IBS-C or IBS-D?

2. How long has IBS persisted?

3. How long has Leaky Gas symptoms persisted?

4. When you feel bouts of gas pressure, are you able to hold it in? Do you feel wind passing no matter how hard you clench?

5. Have you tried Kegel exercises (strengthen pelvic floor muscles)? Can you describe experience/how long you did the exercises?

Info on Patulous Anus *comes from chronic constipation:

http://www.health.am/ab/more/dysfunction-of-the-anorectum-incontinence/

From what I've heard, it seems like chronic IBS-C patients are the ones that tend to have Leaky Gas issues (including myself). If this is the case, maybe it would help pinpoint the cause.

My hypothesis was that the chronic straining or hard stool could've partially damaged nerves (i.e. pelvic floor muscles or anal sphincter which can lead to gas/fecal incontinence). http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1894505/pdf/calstatejmed00145-0024.pdf

Here is how the muscles normally function in the process of defecation:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:wHjLJOq0amcJ:www.bowelcancersupport.org.uk/DOCUMENTS/100720%2520Anal%2520Sphincter%2520Exercises%2520and%2520Correct%2520Defaecation.ppt+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgqvQNbD0p9eGWFTPDvYe2D7BWsCJ1Jjm5ONvRBRivqLuawS7ZX3EVVC71aUdZ4HBpCUj_vOI14wltaQixoZbFkzJXsLHUfVfjzRpBBEwL2YMXg0FCcFqYjyTl740WxRcOcE1-P&sig=AHIEtbSqgsbq5cwepDXNzaDOVO6J9pR6nA

Of course, this is just based on what I've experienced and heard. Like I said, I'm hoping getting a general consensus could help specify the cause.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Ok well for what its worth:-

1. Neither, besides a constant crampy feeling in my stomach the only other ibs symptom I have is the dreaded leaky gas.

2. I'm 37 now and my problems started around when I was 12 or 13

3. Same as above I'm afraid, think its gotten worse down through the years though think since I've stopped eating red meat a while ago things have gotten a bit better

4. That's the weird thing, whenever i feel any pressure then it's no problem for me to hold it in. The leaky gas just seeps out, countless times people have said to me have you farted though I felt absolutley nothing passing

5. Nope

You know LGS I think it would be fair to say that you could divide the people on this forum into two camps, those such as myself who feel their problems are caused by the type and volume of bacteria in their guts and then those such as yourself who feel it's a structural fault down below which lets the gas seeps out.

And it may well be that we're both right. Look at DevilonmyBack and the great success he has had recently (thats just fantastic news Devil.., I'm so happy for you) dealing with it from an anatomical perspective.and then there's that lady whose name just escapes me right now sorry who cured herself through diet, well done to you too. Personally from a totally non expert point of view I would say that I've seen some poeple complain about leaking moisture amd mucus as well as gas so for those it really looks like a structural default is their problem, while if you only leak gas and nothing else then chances are it's probably a bacterial problem you have. That's my two pence anyway , thanks for starting this interesting thread


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

I am 25, have ibs c alternating with D if I eat something that doesn't agree with me, and I have had the leaky gas since I was 19. I think it is a bacterial issue for me because when I eat certain things (sugar, wheat, dairy) it is way worse than if I just eat lettuce or a salad. I feel as though as soon as my guts start digesting anything that's when the problem really starts. Do you guys have any other Body odor issues, such as scalp and when your feet sweat? Recently my general odor has gotten worse . Do you guys have halitosis also?


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

Lisa, I've had bad halitosis issues that went along with IBS-C. On the internet, it seems like a lot of people seems to have both constipation and halitosis, but I'm not sure if that's just coincidence or not (~10% of population for IBS is a huge demographic and halitosis is a common issue too for many).

Halitosis is pretty bad for me though. I'll brush, floss, scrape my tongue, mouthwash, scrape again, and drink water, only to get bad breath literally 15-30 minutes later (feels like morning breath in my mouth).

By any chance, do you have a persistent feeling of hot breath? I noticed that my tongue/mouth is always warm (probably due to chemical reactions from the bacteria on tongue). Then again, it could be just a warm tongue (which is ideal for bacteria).

A lot of people say that it's less mechanical and more bacterial activity. Can someone explain this to me please? I always thought that regardless of the quantity/quality of gas produced, as long as the muscles function properly that no gas would be leaked (It could be a constant Fecal Body Odor?).


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

D 8 and 8


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi LeakyGas Sucks,

i came across this website that I hope you and everyone else will get a chance to read -

http://www.bodyodor777.com/causes_intestines.html

As you will see it's more concerned with body odour in general rather than leaky gas but it gives a good rundown of the possible causes of our unpleasant odours. What is particularly interesting is how it highlights the bacteria in our guts being very often the main culprits. I really don't have an answer to your question as to how the gas can leak out if the muscles down there are working properly. All I know is that whenever I feel the need to fart I can hold it in, as well I have never had any problems with leaking moisture or mucus as some people unfortunately on here have. So I genuinely believe that there is nothing wrong anatomically with me but I most definatley have leaky gas so it is a mystery alright


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have ibs-c and have had it for atleast 10 years..the lg comes and goes..I think when I have too much sugary sweets my yeast gets stirred up and then I get the leaaky gas

I have not had gas so bad that I've had to hold it in,but when i do have gas,it will leak out if I dont go somewhere and pass it


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

lisahermes,I think you might have a yeast issue..i used to have stinky feet-they smelled like corn chips- and coiuldnt find a decent deodorant..my breath stank too no matter when or what i used to brush my teeth and tongue.

Once I got rid of most of the yeast i smelled better..no more bad breath,no morecorn chips smelling feet..I use apple cider vinegar for deodorant under my arms..try that on your feet...soak tham in it and see if it works


----------



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you!! Did you have a fecal odor as soon as you ingested anything? How did you end up getting rid of the yeast? Have you ever tried florastor? It's working wonderfully for my digestion but my odor is still there


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

Lisa, I don't believe that it is the instestinal flora's fault as mentioned in the link you read. I would take their information with a grain of salt since there are no studies to support it (and it's from a commercial website). I've highlighted their claims in red which I thought were dubious.



> b. Constipation
> 
> Constipation is defined as having a bowel movement fewer than three times a day (by some experts), one time a day or three times a week by others. The feces are usually hard, small, dry, and difficult to evacuate. The polluted environment in the colon may be killing off the friendly bacteria and permitting the proliferation of the harmful toxic bacteria. An incredibly strong body odor or bad breath is noticeable, even with an impeccable hygiene


"polluted environment" is an ignorant statement; all bacteria in your colon are designed to live off your digestive materials. The only thing that would happen is that the bacteria would continue using the stool as a food source (in which the byproduct is gas) which causes bloating/gassiness. There are no anti-bacterial properties caused from constipation.

Even if this somehow did cause harmful bacterial growth in the colon, there isn't an explanation as to why you would have bad body or breath odor. The large intestine absorbs only water and nutrients. I don't think it is possible for anything else to be absorbed into the body from there. They never make the logical connection between having "harmful bacteria" and having bad breath/odor.


----------

